# Cross Slide Nut Assembly for a 9a



## Maxx (Sep 21, 2013)

*Cross Slide Feed  Nut Assembly for a 9a*

I recently got a taper cross slide for my 9a and it has a non-taper feed nut on it.
It seems that the taper nut ass'y is at least 2 pieces and I was wondering if anyone had pics or drawings for the parts that fit in the cross slide.

Thanks, Maxx


----------



## Maxx (Nov 5, 2013)

This post is just for anyone who found this thread through a search.
I wound up making the bushing after I got a new feed nut.
It has a slight interference fit and a shoulder on the top so it can't work its way down the hole. 
Also mine is a 10K not a 9A but the parts are the same.


----------

